# Some help in identifying the artist pls



## SunshineBoy (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi all,

I have had these in our family for over 30 years and stumbled on them in storage and always wondered who this artist is

I googled his name and couldnt really find any info.

I think signature says "Tommy McDonald". Does anyone have any information on him?

Thanks in advance for any info


----------

